# Greetings from New Jersey



## Stone Graphics NJ (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello Everyone. We have 16 years of experience using the Gerber 408 router system.
We design all of our work in Flexi and Adobe Illustrator. I would be happy to share any knowledge that may be helpful with the group. We are currently dealing with an issue regarding ArtPath that has us baffled. Our standard procedure is to save files as .AI format and open them in ArtPath for processing. We recently noticed that radius corners and curves are turning jagged and bumpy as soon as we open files in the Gerber router software. There are no extra nodes on the original files. The paths are getting corrupted before we even apply the tool paths and our cut shapes are unacceptable. We have uninstalled / reinstalled the software, created shapes from different computers, etc. with same results. We are on a network, but files saved on flash drives are the same issue.
We tried saving the files in all compatible formats and every test is the same.
Curious if anyone else has had a similar experience. Any comments would be most appreciated. Thank you very much!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Stoner , Hope you like and enjoy the router forums make yourself at Home.  Please participate by asking and answering questions, that is what makes this forum work!
Again welcome.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Stoner. We have quite a few CNC users here but many members don't bother reading introductions so if you don't get the answer you are looking for then re post your question, naming your problem in the title line. There is a good chance someone will be able to help you.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey Stoner, welcome to the forum :happy:

Not a CNC user here, free hand sign maker, myself, and I don't use either of your
programs. Not that sophisticated. I'm sure there's CNC people who can help you here.
We have lots of talent here.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Stoner.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Stone Graphics NJ (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks John.


----------



## Stone Graphics NJ (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks Barb. There sure is a lot going on here!


----------

